# Age to X-Ray Hips



## sarcroth (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all I have a quick question. At what age should would you generally recommend getting a GSD puppy's first x-rays done on the hips? My friend has a 6 month old male and the breeder has a clause in the contract to get the hips checked around that age but they went to their regular vet (whom I tolerate but there are definitely better vets in our rural area...) and he said he won't do x-rays until they are at least a year old because it isn't "safe for the dog."

I asked my friends to elaborate on why he said it wasn't safe but they said the vet wouldn't elaborate. My husband is a former vet tech and when I told him he said he's never heard of a vet not performing x-rays on a younger puppy and that it wasn't "safe" for them in his experience but he's only ever worked at a high end clinic in a large city with fancy schmancy equipment and whatnot so maybe this vet didn't have the appropriate equipment and/or properly trained technicians for a young puppy? I dunno.

Anyways, what do you all think? What's the age that you guys believe the hips should first be checked out?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It is safe.

Many dogs this age are x rayed as part of the purchase agreement .

I do this myself. If x rays show faulty orthopedics , the expense is mine, and
the other party can decide to continue with sale or walk away without penalty . No sale.
If the pup is for pet and with vet to vet discussion and if necessary a copy set of plates sent
then this will be an informed decision with a drop in price and of course limited registration.

If the plates are okay then the buyer picks up the expense for the x ray . Guarantees still valid
till ofa certification at 2 years plus a month or two.

there is no damage to the dog .

It is early . 
There is a margin for error as hips are still developing .
It does give a good view when there is a suspected problem -- the sooner a remedy can be started the better.


----------



## sarcroth (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info! That's what I suspected as well. Based on my experience with Shepherds (and dogs in general) it was odd to me that the vet gave them that info. I would think that if there was a problem with bone and joint growth I would rather know at a younger age where we could possibly plan out a management/treatment plan long-term.

I will talk to my friend and recommend they see another vet about the x-ray.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Twelve months if it's just for your own info. OFA won't certify that young, however.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I check them at around 6 months. That way elbows should be closed and I can check them at the same time. OFA at 2 years.


----------

